# crappie & talapia swimbait video



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

here's a couple of short action videos of a couple of baits i just finished.


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Pretty cool. Did you just use a phone video? This might bring in a whole new dimension to our threads/posts... 

Real nice bait.


----------



## SummersOff (Feb 11, 2007)

I took a look at some more of your baits. Those things are awesome! Tell me you have used that Iguana at some point in time and caught a fish.


----------



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

SummersOff said:


> I took a look at some more of your baits. Those things are awesome! Tell me you have used that Iguana at some point in time and caught a fish.


i made that for a guy who was going to Mexico and said the bass go crazy over the baby Iguanas. never heard back from him on how he did or even if he went. we don't have Iguanas up here ( pet store only ), but i made me a couple of snakes that i'm going to try out later this spring. pretty much the same action.


----------

